# Unable to reclaim internal storage



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been trying to keep my Fire pretty lean, mostly just using it for a few games. I only have a handful of apps downloaded. However, I kept getting "Low Storage" messages. I'd go into the storage management and delete all the caches and things that I could, but I there is 3.56 GB being taken up by the "Miscellaneous" "Others" category, which is not deletable. Is there a way to reclaim any of this space short of resetting the Fire to factory defaults? I wouldn't mind downloading a file manager app if someone knows where I could find the space-hogging culprits. I really don't want to buy an SD card just because Amazon doesn't have decent drive management options.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm interested too because mine is doing the same thing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Back before my Fire went into exile in the back of my nightstand drawer, I used a program called ES File Explorer for exploring files with good results. I haven't used it in years, but it is still on the Amazon site:

https://www.amazon.com/ES-File-Explorer-Manager/dp/B008K6HN8I/ref=sr_1_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1505670244&sr=1-1&keywords=es+file+explorer

Might be worth downloading it and poking around. Considering the long list of permissions, I'd probably delete it when I was through using it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Poking around in a more modern Fire I have access to, which is nearly brand new with only a few apps on it, I see the Miscellaneous has a big 2.53 gig blob of "others" and two comparatively small files associated with Kindle, and some sort of image cache. The two small files are available for deletion, but I'm not give the option to delete the big "others" item. I suspect this is stuff the system uses, that can't be deleted without breaking things. If my guess is right, we are stuck with it.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Poking around in a more modern Fire I have access to, which is nearly brand new with only a few apps on it, I see the Miscellaneous has a big 2.53 gig blob of "others" and two comparatively small files associated with Kindle, and some sort of image cache. The two small files are available for deletion, but I'm not give the option to delete the big "others" item. I suspect this is stuff the system uses, that can't be deleted without breaking things. If my guess is right, we are stuck with it.


I think you're probably right. I did try resetting to factory and starting over, and pretty quickly had to buy an SD card anyway. I suspect upgrades are taking up more and more space. I had the same problem with my Nexus tablet - Google pushed updates, even after they really didn't make sense for the older hardware I was using.


----------

